# converting 220 volts to 110 volts



## cdav91 (Aug 11, 2007)

i need to convert 220 volts to 110. it is a generator that is 440 volts and i would pull of one of the sides of the panel making it 220. all i have heard is that i cant do it. i was an electrician buts its been a while. so i could pull wire and hook something up if someone could just tell me if there is such a thing and where i can get it


----------



## CAROLINA JOE (Sep 19, 2006)

I found this:

You need to get the wiring diagram for the generator.

Some generators bring lots of terminals out of the alternator; by suitable connection you can get anything from 120/240V single phase to 480/277V wye. See http://www.electrical-contractor.ne...flat/Forum/15/topic/000091/Number/0/site_id/1

The generator will have a voltage regulator; the voltage regulator must match the alternator connection or the system won't work properly.


----------



## CAROLINA JOE (Sep 19, 2006)

And this


Generators that produce over 400V are usually in 480V three-phase configuration, which means that you can get either 480V or 277V in single-phase, but you cannot get 240V or 120V without a transformer. Do you know what power configuration the generator produces?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

There are too many possible variants to be able to even guess at what you can or cannot do.

Unless you were to divulge the make and model of the generator, you will not be able to get the information you require.

If it is a split-phase 220/440, or a 3-phase 440 then no possibility exists short of rewinding the alternator to suit, which would probably cost more than a new 120v unit.

And we are only assuming AC here, could be DC or a 400 Hz aircraft alternator, or ...


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

buy a buck boost transformer. not that expensive


----------



## cdav91 (Aug 11, 2007)

i just found out today that it is a 3-phase 480v generator. i sent in for a catalog to the buck boost transformers. thanks you guys responded fast.


----------

